# Parasite treatment



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a bad habit of walking everywhere barefoot. Even in the pasture and in the barn. The other day when I mentioned to my aunt we went swimming in our pond she started scaring me about parasites that could dig into my skin. Just never thought about worms in humans, but we are animals too so I figure it can happen. How do we treat for it, just in case.

Marie


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

My young son came home from the lake with "swimmer's itch" this weekend and I tried a remedy that my grandmother used on us when we came home with "chiggers".

I filled the bathtub with luke warm water to cover all area of infection (about 30 gallons +/-) and added 1/4 cup of bleach. I let my son soak for about 10 minutes, removed him from the tub and put him in the shower to rinse off any bleach residue. Pat dry (rubbing can open the blisters).

The red bumps are still there, but the itching has stopped.

Note: For parasites in the feet, I add 1/2T Bleach to a foot bath.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I am asking about internal parasites


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

chewing tobacco just swallow the juice lol


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I've heard that wormwood was used for that purpose once, but the article didn't say how, and of course, I can't find it now...


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

Uh..black walnut hull, garlic, cloves, wormwood (don't use if pregnant/nursing and don't use long term as it can cause damage to the liver kidneys and nervous system.) that's all I can think of off the top of my head....you could capsule all of them as powders.


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

wormwood can be used as a tea. 2oz wormwood to 2 cups water. It needs to be let sit overnight after you've heated the water.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

If they are like the worms in Africa that burrow into your foot...you have to pick them out by hand. You also need to find something that would get into the bloodstream...I don't know what that would be.

The worms in Africa can grow to over a foot long and wrap around things in your calf...they do cripple people. I don't know how bad any parasites are that we have in this country in comparisson.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

There are Parasite Cleanses you can buy at your local Health Food Store.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

has anyone ever used them?


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Husband and I started the Parasite cleanse about a year ago. I don't remember all of it except the clove capsules. I think you start out with one and increase each day. By the time we got up to 8, my husband had acid reflux really bad from it. Anyway, we stopped the cleanse. Since then I read about another one that doesn't have the cloves. I will have to try to look it up.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.the-natural-path.com/parasite-cleanse.html

Here is a site which tells you how to do your own cleanse. It seems like it took about 21 days to do this. I would like to do another but will have to find one without so much cloves (althou cloves are an important part of the cleanse) 

Tastes nasty....


----------

